# Bykes and Bridges



## duderino (Apr 15, 2017)

Does anyone know where I can buy or download Bykes and Bridges albums? I discovered him years ago, but I can't find anywhere to buy it or download it. The myspace page still has the songs available for listening but not downloading. I want to rock these songs on my upcoming bike tour, but I can't find them.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Apr 15, 2017)

I would suggest finding it on Youtube and downloading the Mp3.


----------



## duderino (Apr 15, 2017)

All I can find on youtube is live recordings, but I guess it's better than nothing.


----------

